# Pellet stove questions...



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

I am planning to install some type of a pellet stove this summer or fall but have just a few questions. Along with the forced air furnace, the stove will merely be an additional heat source for my house to help reduce my use of natural gas.

1. Installation? I have taken on many home renovation projects and don't feel at all threatened by this one. However we are talking about a stove and I understand the risks involved with installing it myself. I will take the necessary steps to meet the required codes for wood stoves but would you consider this a DIY project or did you have it installed by someone else. If you did install it yourself, what were some of the issues you had along the way (if any)?
[/COLOR] 
2. Corn vs. wood? I know many of the stoves will burn either but can anyone give me some feedback on one versus the other? I understand that corn may have a higher flashpoint than wood so it tends to burn hotter. Any truth to that?

3. Hopper size? I've seen stove hoppers from 40lbs up to 150lbs. But has anybody installed an auxillary hopper and have you experience any issues with the pellets drawing moisture over time?

4. Cleaning it? Some stoves have ash pans, and some don't. I'm pretty sure I will purchase one with an ash pan. At what frequency do you find it necessary to clean your stove?

5. Venting it? Anybody got any pics they could share of their stove piping or outside vent?

Any feedback I could get would be greatly appreciated. Also, I would love to see some pics of pellet stove set-ups if you have any to share. Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## buckshot-0 (Nov 14, 2005)

I installed mine, it was a piece of cake. I believe that you just use a 10 or 12" thimble to go through the wall. It's a direct vent system, so you don't need a rise in your vent, although it is recommended. Make sure your joints are sealed up good with that high temp silicone.
As far as corn or pellets, my stove will do both. But I've never burned corn yet. I have my stove hooked up to a thermostat and it has a self igniter. Also if you do think you might burn corn, then you will have to get piping that is rated for corn burn. 
I have the Quadrafire Classic Bay 1200. it says that it has an 80lb hopper but I can only get about 60lb in it. I'm heating 1500 sqft with the pellet stove as my primary heat. So far I have burned 3.5 tons plus a bag or three. Not bad considering my wife keeps theheat cranked.


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

We bought a Multi-fuel stove about a year ago but haven't installed it yet.
Finally got it where I think I want to install it. 
I want mine in the basement which is going to make the install more of a pain but if it were on the main floor I could go straight out the wall and it would have made it a piece of cake & I would have been burning corn, pellets, cherry pits or whatever.
From where I want it, looks like I'm going to have to relocate a window and go through a whole bunch of crap,:rant: I mean fun.:lol:
You can go over to the hearth.com and find out everthing you want to know, almost over there.
http://hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/

I may want to get some one whose done some of these installs to come over and take a look myself. I need to start weaning myself off Propane.

Wally


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for the link drwink. My original plan was to direct vent it straight out the wall as many have done (similar to a dryer vent), but now I'm hearing that it's not recommended. So I still gotta do some research on that.


----------



## buckshot-0 (Nov 14, 2005)

The only drawback to direct venting is, if you lose power while burning you will get some smoke in the house B/C there won't be a natural draft in the vent.


----------



## jig head (Jan 13, 2003)

I have a harman p-68 pellet stove it is in my basement.
it is one of the easiest to maintain.
it also keeps my basement very warm but will not heat my home unless I keep it cranked wide open then I am burning 3 plus bags per day. it is cheaper to heat my home with the gas furnace.
so I have discontinued using it until I can frame in and insulate the walls.


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

go too Iburncorn forum..... there is also a site for Pellet Stove's.

We have a *Corn* stove but we burn a mix. Found out it burned better this way. My Ash-pan gets dumped once a week.... we heat a 2000 sq house and its plenty hot  

My Hubby put in the Furnace but had a friend come and help for the re-routing heat vent /pipe. We had to do to some tweaking.


----------

